# Special Delivery at my LBS



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

So many... so quick!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Would all these Colnago Ferrari bikes be sold to riders on the island or might some be bought by visitors? Can't imagine seeing several of these on one ride...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

All for different local dudes. One of the guys in our club has several versions of the Ferrari as well as just about every limited edition Colnago going back 10 years. That 80th birthday bike is his as well. He also owns two real Ferraris.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

judging by the size of his chainrings I bet he drives his Ferrarris at 60Kmh max.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Yup! fat guy.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Daj: I pm'ed you...


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> judging by the size of his chainrings I bet he drives his Ferrarris at 60Kmh max.


Great observation!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

great pic! ....


----------

